# Illinois law change for ATV's/UTV's on roads



## bczoom

Read this.

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/publicacts/fulltext.asp?Name=095-0575


----------



## Doc

(a-1) It shall not be unlawful for any person to drive or
operate any all-terrain vehicle upon any county roadway or
township roadway for the purpose of conducting farming
operations to and from the home, farm, farm buildings, *and any
adjacent or nearby farm land. *An all-terrain vehicle that is
operated on a county or township roadway at any time between
one-half hour before sunset and one-half hour after sunrise
must be equipped with head lamps and tail lamps, and the head
lamps and tail lamps must be lighted.

This pretty much gives anyone the okay to drive on pavement.  Most folks with ATV's have "Nearby Farm land".   I can see the need for farmers to be able to utilize an ATV to get their work done, so overall this is a good move.  As it was I would guess they've been driving on the roads anyway, just like they do all around my rural neighborhood.  
ATV's with knobby tires sure drive different on asphalt.  I'm surprised they didn't put a max speed allowed in the law.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> I'm surprised they didn't put a max speed allowed in the law.


They did, further down.

The excerpt:
"which is capable of attaining in one mile a speed of more than 20 miles per hour,
but not more than 25 miles per hour, and which conforms to federal regulations under Title 49 C.F.R. Part 571.500."​Basically, the RTV, John Deere UTV's... qualify.  The go-fast machines (Ranger, Rhino, RZR...) are too fast to qualify.


----------



## DaveNay

Doc said:


> Most folks with ATV's have "Nearby Farm land".




True, but most do not have "the purpose of conducting farming operations".

And yes, everyone has always driven on the road with their quads (UTV type vehicles are not very popular for some reason), even before this law.  In fact, this is the first time I have heard of this being passed.


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:


> They did, further down.
> 
> The excerpt:"which is capable of attaining in one mile a speed of more than 20 miles per hour,
> but not more than 25 miles per hour, and which conforms to federal regulations under Title 49 C.F.R. Part 571.500."​Basically, the RTV, John Deere UTV's... qualify.  The go-fast machines (Ranger, Rhino, RZR...) are too fast to qualify.




That section refers to "neighborhood vehicles".  I am assuming this is mostly with regards to the many closed retirement communities where everyone likes to own glorified golf carts.


----------



## colt77

Hi all,

I can't resist.... State of Il. has , I believe, 17 miles of ATV trails. 
So, this is a GREAT news.....for my granddaughter and her battery operated atv, maybe not even for her, no farm land.
Joe


----------

